# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Koelkastweetjes - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Koelkast; Welke voedingsmiddelen waar?*

Waarom is het zo belangrijk de levensmiddelen op de juiste plaats in de koelkast te zetten? 
Doodeenvoudig omdat de verschillende delen van de koelkast de levensmiddelen niet op dezelfde temperatuur bewaren. 

Een klein overzicht om vergissingen te vermijden en om niet het slachtoffer te worden van een voedselvergiftiging...


*Koelkast: elk voedingsmiddel op de juiste temperatuur*

Om te beginnen, welke zijn de verschillende delen van een koelkast?

Van boven naar beneden:
*Diepvriesvak: tussen -18° C en 0° C.
*Bovenste gedeelte: 0 tot 2° C.
*Middelste gedeelte: 3 tot 5° C. 
*Onderste gedeelte en groentenbak: 5 tot 8° C.
*Deur: 7 à 8° C.

_Goed om te weten:_ 
*naargelang de vorm en het merk van de koelkast, kunnen er verschillen zijn. In geval van twijfel of als de indeling duidelijk afwijkt, doet u er goed aan de handleiding van het toestel te raadplegen.


*Elk levensmiddel op zijn plaats!*

Diepvriesvak
*Diepvriesproducten.
*IJs en sorbetijs. 

Bovenste gedeelte
*Vlees.
*Vis.
*Fijne vleeswaren.
*Kant-en-klaargerechten.
*Zuivelproducten (yoghurt, verse kaas, melkhoudende desserten, slagroom).
*Open conservenblikken.

Middelste gedeelte
*Groenten.
*Soep. 
*Gekookt fruit.
*Vers gebak.
*Zelf bereide sausen.

Onderste gedeelte en groentenbak
*Kaas.
*Boter. 
*Melk.
*Groenten.
*Vers fruit.

Deur
*Eieren. 
*Industrieel bereide sausen.
*Drank.


*Hoe zit het met de bewaarduur van levensmiddelen?*
*Fijne vleeswaren: 6 dagen 
*Gepasteuriseerde melk (open): 2 dagen
*UHT-melk (open): 3 dagen
*Gepasteuriseerde boter: 25 tot 30 dagen
*Eieren: 21 dagen 
*Zelf bereide sausen: 2 dagen. 
*Gekookt fruit, gekookte groenten, soep: 2 dagen
*Rauwe groenten: 2 dagen (om nog te genieten van vitaminen en mineralen) 
*Vers fruit: 5 dagen 
*Gebak: 2 dagen. 

_Goed om te weten:_
*Verwijder de overbodige kartonnen of plastic verpakkingen voordat u de levensmiddelen in de koelkast legt: eierdozen, het karton rond de potjes yoghurt, enz. Die verpakkingen kunnen micro-organismen overbrengen of de temperatuur van de levensmiddelen beïnvloeden.


*Basisregels van de voedselveiligheid*

*Zet verschillende voedingsmiddelen niet bij elkaar en houd ook gekookte en rauwe producten gescheiden.
*Verpak al uw producten afzonderlijk in aluminium- of plastic folie of bewaar ze in een hermetisch afgesloten doos.
*Reinig regelmatig uw koelkast met water waarin u een beetje citroensap of witte azijn hebt gedaan.


(bron; e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn koelkast is schoongemaakt en 'volgens de regels hierboven ingericht'  :Wink: .

----------

